# Milorganite or Lesco



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I wasn't planning on using Milorganite this year do to the ridiculous price but my local Ace had it for $7 a bag limit. So I bought 2 and my wife bought 2. Time to put something down and thinking the milo should wait until it's a bit warmer(50's-60's currently).

Choices

Lesco 24-0-11 (second app of 0.5lbs/k)
or 
Milorganite (.75lbs/k max-probably would do .5lbs)


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Do you need the phosphorus of the milo or the potassium of the Lesco?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Both. K more than P. Decided Lesco but then I decided to mow and then didn't want to mess up my stripes! So nothing went down.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Is your Lesco the NOS Plus kind? Just bought a bag of that but haven't used it yet.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

It's this stuff


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Are you trying to push growth and build plant health or are you trying to green up the lawn?

Based on the pics I don't see the need to fertilize. Your lawn looks deep green and healthy.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Wanted a darker green for a family function this weekend. Finally getting some rain so maybe that's all I needed.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

PodScot said:


> Wanted a darker green for a family function this weekend. Finally getting some rain so maybe that's all I needed.


Try using a liquid chelated iron. A granular iron will take about 5-7 days to see results. Chelated liquid iron should see results within 24-48 hours after application. Be sure to follow the directions on the amount of your application for your lawn.

No need to push Lesco 24-0-11 fertilizer for growth if you have already put down product early spring. Iron is what you need for the deep dark green you are looking for.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

I did 0.5lbs/k N April 18 using Lesco 24 0 11. 40lbs per 10k is bag rate and I did 21 lbs. Plan was to keep the grass from growing like crazy like it did last year at full rate in the spring. We hardly got any rain this year unlike last year. Keeps on missing my area.


----------

